# Cool tricks from 1964



## Noitoen (Feb 28, 2011)

These few pages (166 to 171) have some cool tricks.
http://books.google.com/books?id=RuMDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1&hl=pt-PT&pg=PA166#v=onepage&q&f=true


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 12, 2011)

Some very neat tricks. Love it


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 17, 2011)

very neat tricks ;D


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Nov 19, 2011)

How about a Datsun pickup for $1600.  
  ...lew...


----------

